# AC drain leaking inside the cab



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

After my last heater core job I have had nothing but problems. I Got the ac recharged and everything is working as it is supposed to. But now after a week or so I notice a smell. The smell was coming from the water that was leaking inside the cab under the carpet. I found the ac drain wasn't connected inside on the firewall. I managed to get the drain reattaced but I notice that I was still getting a drip. Not as bad as the pouring it was doing. How far is the drain from the evaporator supposed to stick through the firewall. Mine seems like it is barely through there and it is sitting on the bottom of the hole where it goes through. It seems like the whole assembly needs to be lifted and turned in some but it wont move. Any ideas

05 Pathfinder


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a Nissan Technical service bulletin for this problem. The bulletin gives part information and detailed pictures and instructions for the fix, which involves an extension of the AC evaporator drain hose. Do a search for a copy of Nissan service bulletin # NTB07-091A. If you have trouble finding it, you can get it in .pdf form in the knowledge base at NissanHelp.com if you register.


----------



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have looked through the knowledge base on the other site but I am not finding the NTB07-091A. Any ideas how to get to it


Nevermind I finally found it. I had to look in the latest uploads.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's a link to it a ClubFrontier:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=zAYRKIEVeDiP0IQ0vZF6Ow&bvm=bv.47244034,d.dmg


----------



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

If you noticed in the picture how the evap drain is in the center of the hole exiting the firewall. Mine is literally touching the bottom of the hole. I think i will either find some way to lift the whole assembly or cut a notch in the fire wall to allow room for the hose. Any idea if lifting it is possible.

Also does the evap still make water when using the heater. And do you have to replace the whole carpet inside the cab or is it just a piece for the passenger side?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm sure if you loosened the bolts of the heater/AC unit, you could left it up a little. The problem is that I don't know if you can do that without removing the dash. Early Pathfinders had an evaporator case that was separate from the heating unit, but that's not the case of the R51. The water that drains out of the evaporator case has nothing to do with the heater; it is condensation that has melted off of the evaporator core. This should only occur when the air conditioning system is operating. As far as the carpeting, this is only required if the carpeting is ruined because of this problem and refers to the entire floor carpet. I would imagine that it's not a cheap nor easy item to replace. If the carpeting is not too bad, you might be able to lift up the passenger-front side and use a 2X4 under it until it dries. If you don't get it dry, it will develop mold and odor and possible cause rust and/or corrosion of the floorpan.


----------



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I finally got all my heater core leaks ac drain leaks and problems taken care of. I ended up doing the hose like the bulletin said but I took it farther. I extended it out and 90 degree fitting on it and extended it down like the other one. I rode with my carpet up for a couple of weeks to dry it out and no smell anymore. Now I am all back together and chilling. Next project is the fan clutch. Sometimes the air will drop out when it is hot and I am sitting still. When I get moving again the air picks up. So it has to be because of low air flow across the condenser coil.


----------

